# BIND for 10.0 ?



## yom (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello,

I've got a server which is installed with FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE (and security patches) and I'm planning to upgrade it to 10.0-RELEASE.
Since BIND is not in the base system anymore, I'm looking to install the relative port.
My problem right now is that there are 2 ports for BIND : bind98, bind99, and those two need to be configured.
I could check FreeBSD sources and could see that it was version 9.8, but I don't know if the old base version was configured differently than the current default options on the ports.

Any advice on version and options please ?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2014)

Use dns/bind99.  I have not tried it yet on 10.0, but it should use the same config files in the same locations.


----------



## yom (Jan 21, 2014)

I've installed dns/bind99 and merged my /etc/namedb configured files into /usr/local/etc/namedb.
It seems to work quite well for now.

Thank you.


----------

